# 222k HDMI issue with Toshiba 22LV610U



## robotec (Apr 1, 2009)

Not sure if this is a known issue or not, but often when I turn on my 222k for TV1 Toshiba 22LV610U, I get a split second pic then it goes away. My TV acknowledges HDMI input, then only black screen with no auido. I may have to turn off the TV and turn it back on 2 or 3 times before I get sound and pic from reciever. Is there a known HDMI problem with Dish recievers and Toshiba TVs? This TV was manufactured in 2009.


----------

